# DX for "Polypharmacy" ??



## Orthocoderpgu (Feb 5, 2009)

Doc sees a new patient who is on several medications. The doc reviews them one by one and decides that the patient only needs to take 17 of the medications and not the 24 that they were taking. The primary DX for this visit is Polypharmacy. How would you code this?


----------



## LLovett (Feb 5, 2009)

When I see "polypharmacy" I immediately think drug seeking behavior. I don't get the impression this is the case though. 

I would go back to the provider and ask them what are the reasons they are on the medication, because that is what they should be using as the diagnosis, I would think.

You could also have the "long term use of.." codes if they apply as well as the conditions they are being taken for.

Just my thoughts,

Laura, CPC


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for your thoughts...they are very helpful !


----------

